# Deformed Baby?? Please Help



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

I have a baby pigeon It is one of my own I rescue them. The parents have nested on the floor in a box. There is two babies, and both parents were taking it in turns sitting on them. I alway's check my birds at night, when I went in few nights ago now at 10pm I noticed one parent sat on baby and saw the other baby laying lifeless about 10cm away from her. The baby is about 2-3 day's old I thought the baby was dead, stone cold and laying flat bleeding from the side. It was only to my horror realised still slightly breathing. I have assumed either there is something wrong with this little one and mother has pushed out of the nest and attacked it? Parents seem very protective to their babies, and when i went to pick it up, not even a wing slap or hiss. I couldn't leave this little one to die that's why brought her in into the brooder, and hand reared overnight with Kaytee and poly aid. I have cleaned and put the anticeptic powder on the wound and covered it up. She survived overnight and in the morning she is now sitting more like a baby, In the morning, I decided to give the mother another chance I put the baby back and the mother accepted her and started feeding her again. After all that has happend, can not believe what I saw, when i took her to change the dressing for the wound yesterday, I realised that one leg is slightly behind the other leg they are not paralell. The mother obviously doesn't realise it's the one she thought she killed and now know why she left the little one for dead. Can't believe didn't notice it before. I will have to make it my responsibility that this baby never gets to breed itself. What shall I do? I certainly don't want to have her put to sleep because she has made great progress, and feel like it's me giving up on her, I'm really confused wondering if I could take the leg and try and tape it in the general position, hoping it might grow quiet normal. The foot and leg seem to be right way but not paralell to the other side? What do you think? The baby is about 5 day's old now, so can't take her to the vets with the mother, cuase she might get too stressed and leave them both, and alone not sure cause avian vet about 40-50 mile from me? Would they be able to live being deformed or will an operation have to take place? Would really appreciate any advise, but the problem I have of going to a vet or centre is they all see this baby as a diseased dirty pigeon and too many of them anyway, why waste money and time trying?. If you know of anyone who might have the bird interest at heart and not take it for what it is, would really appreciate it billions. Sorry to be so blunt, but just never had a pigeon come out alive of a vets, and one of them had fracture in it's leg it done that morning, they said can they put it to sleep, I said no, but yes it died on table whilst trying to tape it? when went to collect the body they said sorry it's in the disposal now. Hence why don't trust them with pigeons. (not flat out) and breathing is 100% better. (I have been told and wondered if you could also clarify if a adult pigeon has been shot or bad tear from a cat you can give it half a paracetamol?) - Thanks Karen


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Karen, Welcome to pigeons.com

I'm so sorry to hear about your little baby.
I have never dealt with this type of situation, so I don't feel comfortable giving any advice/suggestions, however I wanted to acknowledge your post & let you know we have many members experienced in this type of situation & should be responding shortly.
We have several UK members as well.

I'm sorry I couldn't have been more help, but please be assured, Help is on the way.
Cindy


----------



## e0emouse (Jun 30, 2002)

Karen,

First, you must make sure that the mother doesn't reject that baby again, which is highly likely. When she figures out that it is deformed, she may try to kill it again, so you have to check more than once a day and be prepared to hand feed it. Do you have a digital camera? I cannot tell from your description what is going on with the leg, but sometimes simply taping it will correct the problem. Of course, it has to be taped correctly, so it's not as simple as I am stating. I don't understand what happened with the vet, but that is very sad. Do you have a wildlife rehabilitator near you? Where do you live? An experienced bird rehabber could tape that for you, and the pigeon might be as good as new. There are several reasons why this could happen -- nutrition, placement of baby in the egg, placement in the nest -- a whole variety of things, including genetics. You need to do something soon, though, before the bird's legs are permanently deformed. 

Kimberly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

I would keep this bird away from mom pigeon, and keep up the hand feeding every few hours to keep baby well fed and rehydrated. I would keep this baby in my house so i could keep a close eye on it.

You should seek immediate help, because a splayed leg, is correctable as long as the baby pigeon is still very young, like yours. I had two babies who had splayed legs, I caught it early enough and taped it, and they are fine.

See if you can locate a rehabber. They have listings at pet stores, animal shelters, humane society. That is how I found mine.

Please post a picture, as said before, as there are a lot of experts here that can advise you.

If the baby is deformed, it can still live out a normal life, as I have handicapped pigeons that are doing just fine. 

Treesa


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

where in England are you? i'm in the UK too. Can I help at all? sorry, i have an injury at the moment and it is agonising to type so cannot say much at present.
This baby may not be deformed -could be an injury or even splay leg.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Karen,
it is sad what is happening to you little baby, but it might be fixable. As kimbery stated, we don't know what for sure what the cause of the problem is, but at 5 days old i think it can be corrected if taped properly.
i have a baby which I handraised from day one with the same problem. By that time I had no clue about pigeons and by the time I took her to the vet it was too late. Even though my vet did tape it and put a splint he could not correct the splayed leg. She is one year old now, lives indoors because she has a limp when walking, but otherwise a happy pigeon which has a mate and lays eggs each month.
So time is of essence here. There are members which I am sure can explain to you very detailed how to tape the legs toghether, maybe someone has even pictures to show you.
I would be reluctant to put the baby back with the parents, can you hand feed him?
Also I would check the other baby often for a possible deformity.
Please keep us posted.
Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Karen,

I have e-mailed you privately. Even if it is a congenital deformity there can be solutions.

Cynthia


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, that is so nice that you do the same sort of thing as me, lol my avairy has ramps built all around for the ones that can't fly at the moment! LOL, Thats great, Well done on your sucesses. Well I have managed to find a wildlife rehab which is in Buckinghamshire which is about 40 miles from me St. Tiggywinkles. Going to give them a ring tomorrow and find out more and see if they will see her. Take care, really do appreciate the help so much, thank you for taking your time out. Will keep you posted Karen 



> Originally posted by Reti:
> *Hi Karen,
> it is sad what is happening to you little baby, but it might be fixable. As kimbery stated, we don't know what for sure what the cause of the problem is, but at 5 days old i think it can be corrected if taped properly.
> i have a baby which I handraised from day one with the same problem. By that time I had no clue about pigeons and by the time I took her to the vet it was too late. Even though my vet did tape it and put a splint he could not correct the splayed leg. She is one year old now, lives indoors because she has a limp when walking, but otherwise a happy pigeon which has a mate and lays eggs each month.
> ...


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, Well I have managed to find a wildlife rehab which is in Buckinghamshire ST. Tiggywinkles which is about 40 miles from me I'm in Northamptonshire, if you know of anyone who might be closer that would be great. Going to give them a ring tomorrow and find out more and see if they will see her. Take care, really do appreciate the help so much, thank you for taking your time out. Will keep you posted Karen 



> Originally posted by Nooti:
> *where in England are you? i'm in the UK too. Can I help at all? sorry, i have an injury at the moment and it is agonising to type so cannot say much at present.
> This baby may not be deformed -could be an injury or even splay leg.*


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, Well I have managed to find a wildlife rehab which is in Buckinghamshire which is about 40 miles from me St. Tiggywinkles. Going to give them a ring tomorrow and find out more and see if they will see her. Take care, really do appreciate the help so much, thank you for taking your time out. Will keep you posted The leg is hidden with the bandage which is for the tear in her side when she was thrown out first, so the mother can't see it yet. Do you still think I should move her out? Dont have a camera at the moment, and didn't want to upset mum anymore, but will try and get one soon Thanks again Karen 



> Originally posted by Trees Gray:
> *Hello,
> 
> I would keep this bird away from mom pigeon, and keep up the hand feeding every few hours to keep baby well fed and rehydrated. I would keep this baby in my house so i could keep a close eye on it.
> ...


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, thank you for your support, well dont have a camera at the moment, and didn't want to upset the mother again at the moment, but will try and get one, yes been checking the baby every couple of hours during the day and last thing at night. What do you think about taking baby out and handrearing?. Well I have managed to find a wildlife rehab which is in Buckinghamshire which is about 40 miles from me St. Tiggywinkles. Going to give them a ring tomorrow and find out more and see if they will see her. Take care, really do appreciate the help so much, thank you for taking your time out. Will keep you posted Karen 




> Originally posted by e0emouse:
> *Karen,
> 
> First, you must make sure that the mother doesn't reject that baby again, which is highly likely. When she figures out that it is deformed, she may try to kill it again, so you have to check more than once a day and be prepared to hand feed it. Do you have a digital camera? I cannot tell from your description what is going on with the leg, but sometimes simply taping it will correct the problem. Of course, it has to be taped correctly, so it's not as simple as I am stating. I don't understand what happened with the vet, but that is very sad. Do you have a wildlife rehabilitator near you? Where do you live? An experienced bird rehabber could tape that for you, and the pigeon might be as good as new. There are several reasons why this could happen -- nutrition, placement of baby in the egg, placement in the nest -- a whole variety of things, including genetics. You need to do something soon, though, before the bird's legs are permanently deformed.
> ...


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi







So pleased to find this site, what a relief! Well I have managed to find a wildlife rehab which is in Buckinghamshire which is about 40 miles from me St. Tiggywinkles. Going to give them a ring tomorrow and find out more and see if they will see her. Everyone here is so friendly and offer great support. Thank you Karen



> Originally posted by AZWhitefeather:
> *Hello Karen, Welcome to pigeons.com
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your little baby.
> ...


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm in Northamptonshire, I am willing to travel to someone who can fix this leg, if they are able to do so. The leg joints start at the same place, but the top of one leg goes backwards instead of straight down but the foot is normal and facing the right way. If the top part of the leg was pulled and taped forward then the foot would be facing upwards towards the sky. Please could you let me know where you are to me and if you are able to help? Really appreciate this lots, thank you. Karen 



> Originally posted by Nooti:
> *where in England are you? i'm in the UK too. Can I help at all? sorry, i have an injury at the moment and it is agonising to type so cannot say much at present.
> This baby may not be deformed -could be an injury or even splay leg.*


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

GREAT NEWS, Just so so sorry if you feel I wasted anyone's time







. Thank you so much for taking the time out, everyone has said to remove the baby as mother might try to kill again, and also will be getting too stressed keep changing the dressing for the wound daily. Only brought her in today, so managed to get a week in with the mother without her noticing the leg wasn't right. Well Fantastic news was able to look at the leg properly now and noticed that because of the wound on her back which was double it's size and healing nicely does seem to have caused the problem with the leg, as torn right on where the joint should of been. Well really think I should tape this one generally in place keep adjusting it as instructed as time passes. Hopefully she will be a fine and happy bird and a very lucky one too! Thank you for your time and your support on this. : ) Really dont' know how to put pic up so going to see if can put into gallery, the pic is called SVI_0125 Demo2 Have a look and see what you think XXX


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Its great when things come together, really does make your day and have a bit more hope for the little ones. Just so sorry if any of you feel that I have wasted time, really did think deformed, So very sorry! Well everyone has said to remove the baby as mother might try to kill again, and also will be getting too stressed keep changing the dressing for the wound daily. Only brought her in today, so managed to get a week in with the mother without her noticing the leg wasn't right. Well Fantastic news was able to look at the leg properly now and noticed that because of the tear on her back (sorry can't attached a pic don't know my url? would need example I'm with NTL? so if you would like to see pic, please email me for it) which was double it's size and healing nicely does seem to have caused the problem with the leg, as torn right on where the joint should be. The picture explains what's happend. Well really think I should tape this one generally in place keep adjusting it as instructed as time passes. Hopefully she will be a fine and happy bird and a very lucky one too! A VERY BIG THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR TIME & SUPPORT ON THIS. Hope everyone else gets a little good news, keeps the encouragement alive. All the best : ) - Karen


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Nooti, can you let me know where abouts you are in the UK? Thanks


> Originally posted by Nooti:
> *where in England are you? i'm in the UK too. Can I help at all? sorry, i have an injury at the moment and it is agonising to type so cannot say much at present.
> This baby may not be deformed -could be an injury or even splay leg.*


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Karen
I am in Blackburn in Lancashire. Sorry I haven't replied before. I am finding typing very difficult. My right shoulder muscle went into a spasm a couple of weeks ago and it trapped both radial and ulna nerves running down my arm. You know when you knock your funny bone? Well it was mostly just like that with intense pain and all fingers and the palm of my hand tingling all the time. I am on medication and have been told it could take 3 to 4 weeks to settle down. It is improving but very slowly. I took two strong painkillers about an hour ago so am trying typing and stopping for a rest after each sentence. I think you emailed me privately a few days ago but was not in a position to reply. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Nooti, Sounds like you have been in wars. So sorry to hear that your not having a good time at the moment and feeling very painful. Really not good at all. Well my little one is doing great now and also walking around! so doing really well and crop no longer a problem, managed to solve it. Really appreciate your offer of support and help, but all good again at the moment (fingers crossed) Should I have any more problems really nice that the offer to give you a shout is there. Take care, really do hope that you will be feeling better soon. Wishing you all the best. Karen


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

So sorry to here about your baby bird AND your vet problems.

I really can't believe there are so many vets like that in the world. I have had problems in the past with vets like that with Parrots too. It really upsets me when vets don't think a bird matters. My vet always reminds me that he is also saddened that mean people become vets too. Not all vets are like that.

I had a Cockatiel chick that I rescued and he was really weak and ugly. He didn't look like he would survive at all, his legs made an X and he couldn't stand but with nutrtional suplements and good baby food he improved and he can actually perch! Support that leg and feed him good baby food!

My prayers are with both of you.


----------

